# Cold Climate idea - could "duplex" nesting boxes work or will mother rabbits object?



## WinterRabbitry (Jul 23, 2015)

We have just begun on our meat rabbit endeavor (2 does & 1 buck) and are very new to rabbits, especially the quirks of breeding.  We also live in Alaska and want to prep our hutches for our cold climate (zone 4, can get to -30) without spending tons of $$$.  Our current idea is to use standard elevated wire cages placed side by side (in a very small unheated pole barn) with highly insulated nesting boxes for rabbits to retreat into from the cold.  Additionally, because the cages will already be adjoining we are thinking of putting the does' nesting boxes right next to each other with no dividing insulated wall - just 1/2 inch wire cloth dividing.  Theoretically they would share body heat, but still be separated from each other by the wire panel.

My question is this...will the breeding does object to the scent/proximity of each other in this duplex-style nest box arrangement?  

We lose electricity multiple times every winter and because electricity rates are SOOOO high up here our overall goal is to use smart hutch design to minimize dependency on electric heat.  I have been researching online, found good general winter info at Rise and Shine Rabbitry website.  Your input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 23, 2015)

It's hard to say . If the does like each other,  you may not have a problem.  If the does don't like each other, that could be very stressful for them,  which in turn will be stressful for you! 

1/2 hardware cloth isn't terribly sturdy; it wouldn't take a lot for a doe to pull it apart or chew through it. I've had bunnies lose body parts to the rabbit next door through 1x2 wire; I doubt they would have survived if they had gotten into the other cage.

But as I said,  those were rabbits that didn't get along.  Good neighbors would likely be a different story.


----------



## WinterRabbitry (Jul 24, 2015)

Bunnylady said:


> It's hard to say . If the does like each other,  you may not have a problem.  If the does don't like each other, that could be very stressful for them,  which in turn will be stressful for you!
> 
> 1/2 hardware cloth isn't terribly sturdy; it wouldn't take a lot for a doe to pull it apart or chew through it. I've had bunnies lose body parts to the rabbit next door through 1x2 wire; I doubt they would have survived if they had gotten into the other cage.
> 
> But as I said,  those were rabbits that didn't get along.  Good neighbors would likely be a different story.



Thank you!  That was a very helpful answer, and also good information I needed to know about the 1/2 inch hardware cloth!  I think we will simply do separate nesting boxes and avoid the potential hassle.  We will look for other non-electric heating options to get us through those pesky outages.  Maybe heated bricks?  They might help take the edge off a really cold night - which is always when the furnace breaks or a line goes down   Thank you again!


----------



## MMWB (Feb 14, 2016)

A bit after the fact, but as long as your bunnies are well fed, dry, and out of the wind, they should be fine to -30. You have hares up in your country that survive fine.


----------

